# NJ-Dakota F -Being left outside intact bc divorce



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

From: Hedy Litke 
Subject: NJ- Dakota-Gorgeous GIRL- GSD-- DIVORCE
Date: Sunday, July 5, 2009, 11:50 AM

please conatct Annie Annie Quiles [[email protected]]
The Shepherd has not received any veterinary care., with the exception of a 4DX test last month. She is heartworm negative. 
GSD is intact female, she has not had any litters despite being predominately outdoors.
My parents are divorcing. 
I am the liaison for this situation as the divorce is not going to be pretty. She is in my step-father's custody. He is anxious to "get rid 
of the dog" and is not providing adequate care for her. 
I would appreciate any help you can provide. 
Thank you, 
Annie


----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

How sad. She looks beautiful.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Poor baby! She deserves a better life. Can anyone help this poor girl?


----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ugh, I just realized she's an outside dog, looking through the glass inside and it's obviously freezing out with the snow....now I am really sad.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

and now it's really hot - or going to be- in nj which could be worse.


----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

I emailed the person to let me know if she doesn't have anyone to take her in the next few days...we are planning on getting a puppy but I can take her in and help find a home if it's a bad situation right now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please let us know how you make out with her. Maybe you'll decide to keep her instead of getting a puppy!?!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

oh thanks Daisies, let us know what you hear!


----------



## Mcoupe (Jun 20, 2009)

I can help out as well, but I live so far away in Texas.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Where in NJ is she?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Mark - I'm not sure the e-mail I got didn't specify which part of NJ she is in.


----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Please let us know how you make out with her. Maybe you'll decide to keep her instead of getting a puppy!?!


You never know, right?







I'll let you know if I hear back.
Cindy, where was this originally posted?
I don't know where in NJ she is but the worst case scenario would be a 3 hour drive since NJ is not too big.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I emailed Annie Quiles asking where in NJ.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

This is awful, that poor girl - (and how long can she stay outside before she starts having babies?) At least Annie is trying to help, so that is a plus. I hope someone can step up for her...........

___________________________________________-
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

she is in Hammonton near A.C.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks - i was not sure. i just got the plea in an email


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Annie hasn't responded to my email. I have a person in Chester Springs, PA that can board her and get her vetted until transport to me.

Is there someone that can drive her there? It is an hour and a half each way.


----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

I didn't get any response.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

They are in contact with Garden State GSD rescue. She said she would let me know if it didn't pan out with them.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi-
I live very near Hammonton (in fact as the "biggest" place near me I give it as a reference point) and while I can't bring this gal home I certainly can give her a ride.... worst case scenario I can hold her in the building I own (located IN hammonton)... it is a small apartment building with a large yard (I inherited it) and I have held cats there before they have gone to rescue.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Garden State GSD rescue is most likely taking her.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Reading above...I see you asked for vetting...yes I could do that as well... the vet I have used works with rescues (he has donated his services occasionally). Please let me know.... I am happy to help


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

oops see your post...ok...just wanted to offer since they she is so close.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

great!


----------

